# Monte Cassino covington ky.



## dollarbill (Feb 1, 2006)

hey all dug this one the other day . it has a chip out of the top that ya cant see with the cap on. was wondering about it .did find that it was most probobly sacrament wine.made by benadictine monks. thanks for any info.good luck diggen.bill


----------



## David E (Feb 2, 2006)

Milk glass, with a screw top, looks close, no idea what it is.


----------



## crkgrl (Feb 3, 2006)

Monte Casino is currently a subdivision in the west side of Covington Ky.  I believe there was either a catholic school, church or seminary in that area.  There is still a grotto close to I-75, but I cant think of the name of it.  I am guessing that whole area was owned by the church at one time and they made wine.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 3, 2006)

hey thanks for the replys David  an crkgrl . ive been diggen around seems there still try the wine thing around there. i think ill drive up  one day a see if i check it out. the bottle looks like a violen or chilo. thanks agian an good luck diggen .bill


----------



## crkgrl (Feb 4, 2006)

You could try goggling, "Diocese of Covington".  After you get by all the recent priest scandals you might find some history info.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 4, 2006)

hey thanks crkgrl ill check it out thanks an good luck diggen .bill


----------



## crkgrl (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Dollarbill!
 There is an article in today's (Sunday March 5, 2006), Cincinnati Enquirer about the Monte Casino Vineyard, including a picture of a bottle like yours.  

 If I was technosavvy, maybe I could figure out how to post the link.  If you go to enquirer.com and look under local Kentucky news you will see it or email me and I will send to you.
 Beth


----------



## capsoda (Mar 5, 2006)

Here ya go.....
http://news.nky.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/AB/20060305/NEWS0103/603050378/1059/NEWS0103

 Wheeew.


----------



## crkgrl (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey, thanks Warren, for making up for my lack of skill.  So how do you do that anyway?

 Beth


----------



## capsoda (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Beth, When you are making a post or reply just hit the link button on the message panel above where you put your message and type in the link.

 You also have B for bold lettering, I for italics, U for under line, quote places a white area in your message to type a quote in, color adds color to the type, list sets up a list format, image lets you put an image in your message, not sure about code, right and center adjusts to those positions and quote original will put the original post in your message Images and all. Just type in your message between the two signs that come up. Example: * type here [B/]

 Practice a reply by using these features and hitting the preview button to see what it does and then go back and add features. You can use them together.

 Hope this is helpful and not confusing.*


----------



## crkgrl (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey thanks, Warren.  And here I thought mastering the picture upload was the height of techno savvy.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Crkgrl...

 Warren is the epitome of "Techno-savy"  we are not worthy... he is the all consuming... all knowing... all encompassing... universal giant sponge "Obi-Wan CAPSODA"...[]

 And a good friend as well... can't wait till he gets up here, cause he's gonna show me... teach me... learn me... how to be a Southerner!!![]  Even if'n it kills me...![]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2006)

> type in the link


 
 Cut & paste... It's easier...


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 5, 2006)

hey thanks crkgrl cool article an thanks warren for posting it.  like ive said yall the best .thanks agian and good luck diggen. bill


----------



## capsoda (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeap, cut and paste. I always forget that.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------

